# New Dinner Suit -- shawl collar or peak lapels?



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I wear a "tux" as we call it maybe twice a year, but need a new one (and probably the last one I'll ever buy!). I'm thinking about a MTM suit from an English tailoring house that visits the US a few times a year. The price is actually pretty reasonable -- just slightly more than list price on a BB Black Fleece.

I just can't decide between a shawl collar and peak lapels. I'd love to hear some pro's and con's or opinions.

And while you're opining -- 2 piece, or 3?

TIA!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think of the peak lapel as more standard, and slightly more formal than the shawl. The shawl lapel can be cool, but it's inherently a little lounge-ier. It's also not the most flattering to a man who is getting a little broader in the gut or jowly at the chin. If I were going to only have one (and I do only have one) it would be the peak (and mine is). 

Regarding 2- or 3-piece, every time I've had a suit made as a 2-piece, I've regretted it. The extra cost of a waistcoat isn't that much, and you'll never match the fabric if you don't do it at the time you're having it made. Unless it's taking every last spare cent to get the first two pieces, definitely get the third. JMHO, of course.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you had a chance to read over The Black Tie Guide? I think what you'll find is that different features, while having some slight variations in terms of formality, are all acceptable and are a matter of taste. Personally, I've just always liked the look of peak lapels and 2 piece with a cumberbund. Of course, I also like wing collars with black tie, which some disagree with.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> I think what you'll find is that different features, while having some slight variations in terms of formality, are all acceptable and are a matter of taste.


Definitely true. I interpreted the OP question not to seek advice on the propriety of one or the other, but views on preferability.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Definitely true. I interpreted the OP question not to seek advice on the propriety of one or the other, but views on preferability.


Ah. In that case, while I'm not a big fan of vests, CuffDaddy brings up a valuable point about having the option open if you buy one now.

Side note: I'm not sure why I dislike vests with formalwear. Probably a reaction from bad, colored, matching ones worn at weddings and high school dances. Personal preference.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Go to a store, try two jackets on (peak & shawl), and see which looks better on you.

Peak is supposedly more formal, but I personally prefer Shawl myself.


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

I really prefer shawl. It is an earlier style and its "loungeness" is a nice accent even on an semi-formal event. It is also dependant on your build, but if you would still hesitate after you found out that both look all right on you, then I recommend shawl collar.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Peak if black or midnight. Shawl if ivory or winter white. (You know you need both colors).


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have always enjoyed the look of a shawl-collared dinner jacket. While entirely correct, it is also usually a little different from the majority of those in the room, at most occasions, and (to my eye) projects a feeling of suave comfort while still retaining formality.

Coincidentally, it has sadly come time for me to retire my favorite dinner jacket, a '40s vintage shawl-collar in midnight blue, from Anderson-Little (the original incarnation of the company.) A wonderful cut, and particularly striking in the midnight blue, it will be difficult to replace.

I agree that the ultimate decision should depend upon what looks good on you, and what you feel most comfortable in. I think the idea of trying both styles on to compare is a good one. For some the more "severe" angular cut of a peaked lapel might be a better look, while with others the softer lines of the shawl may be the most flattering ..or it may simply depend upon the mood of the moment. 

You also might look up photos of Sean Connery. He has worn many a dinner jacket over the years, and arguably is as comfortable wearing one as any man might be. You will find photos of him in both peaked-lapel and shawl-collar (even occasionally notched lapel) jackets. While both styles look very good on him, they are distinctly different looks. Perhaps you might find the look of one more appealing when looking over the photographs.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded so far! Yes, I do believe that for the events I'd attend, either version would be within the realm of "acceptable" and it comes down to taste preferences. I've just not yet refined my tastes and am happy to hear about the tastes and preferences of others.

I like being a little "different" and for that reason the shawl collar is appealing. But I take CuffDaddy's comments to heart. While I'm not overweight, I am getting a little "jowly" and will have to decide whether the peak lapels are more flattering in that regard. Good point about the vest, too; for just a few hundred dollars more it'd be silly to not get it. I'm really not a cummerbund fan at all (or wing collars for that matter).


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd still recommend checking out The Black Tie Guide. There's some good stuff about pairing the type of vest with different lapels that I think would be beneficial.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Of course it is a matter of personal taste but overall I would suggest for black a peak lapel and waistcoat (I do own both a dinner jacket with peak lapel and waistcoat and shawl lapel jacket with cummerbund). For a white jacket shawl lapel and cummerbund are probably a slightly better choice (White is for tropical climates and the cummerbund is less warm than a waistcoat). 
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd go with peak lapels. If I was to get a MTM single-breasted dinner jacket I would definitely get a waistcoat (3-button front of course, with shawl lapels). If going bespoke I would get a U-front waistcoat rather than a typical V-front, but through MTM it probably wouldn't be possible. My first choice for a dinner jacket would be a midnight blue 4-button double-breasted with 1 to button. And it saves the need for a cummerbund or waistcoat.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Why not consider step collars (also known as single breasted, or 'notched' collars/lapels) as another option? 

The most traditional option is actually the roll (or shawl) collar.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Sator said:


> Why not consider step collars (also known as single breasted, or 'notched' collars/lapels) as another option?


For those who accept this as an option, wouldn't it be more appropriate for private dinners and less appropriate for today's typical large black tie events?


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Given that nobody wears dinner jackets for private functions - unless your valet dresses you in your dinner clothes in time for your servants to sound the gong for dinner every night - these sorts of artificial "rules" are probably going to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

Ede & Ravenscroft does a proper U-front waistcoat still ( https://shop.edeandravenscroft.co.uk/collections/waistcoats/formal-dress ) along with bespoke and MTM. When worn, they can look almost identical to a cummerbund to the untrained glance. It should not be that difficult for someone to make you one of these, in some ways they are less of a challenge than a waistcoat with folded lapels.

However, it needn't be identical fabric if you have one. I've seen subtle silks used that would look quite nice.

Shawl or peak, I would try a few RTW on and see how you like them, as others have said. I prefer peak because I look better in the proportions it creates (I like shawl collars, but not on myself when the jacket is 1 button).


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Sufferable Fob said:


> Shawl or peak, I would try a few RTW on and see how you like them, as others have said. I prefer peak because I look better in the proportions it creates (I like shawl collars, but not on myself when the jacket is 1 button).


I find that peak lapels look better on more people than shawl collars. Do you prefer shawl collars on double-breasted dinner jackets? I have a black 4 on 1 from Polo and I like it very much, though I find the style works better in white, a la Casablanca.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Bartolo said:


> I just can't decide between a shawl collar and peak lapels. I'd love to hear some pro's and con's or opinions.
> 
> And while you're opining -- 2 piece, or 3?


Shawl. As people have said it is just a personal preference and I prefer the more relaxed look of a shawl without waistcoat to the stiffer look of a peak plus waistcoat.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Sator said:


> Given that nobody wears dinner jackets for private functions - unless your valet dresses you in your dinner clothes in time for your servants to sound the gong for dinner every night - these sorts of artificial "rules" are probably going to fall on deaf ears.


We certainly see a lot of notched lapel "tuxes" these days but that doesn't really make them "right." They aren't "wrong" either, mostly due to the masses wearing them and thus having somewhat effectively changing the rules, but I prefer to go a more traditional route.

The issue of combining waistcoat styles with lapel styles is another complication for me. I'll definitely check out the Black Tie Guide, but more discussion on this issue would be interesting, too!


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks.

Do you care to elaborate on your proportions vs the shawl collar. I know that there's no substitute for just trying some on, which I'll certainly do, but I'm thinking that my oval-shaped head might seem more large and oval framed by the shawl. Or maybe the opposite is true?

For the portly gentleman, I can imagine that the shawl collar accentuates that overall body shape. Although it's a fight, I'm staving off the "portly" adjective.



Sufferable Fob said:


> Ede & Ravenscroft does a proper U-front waistcoat still ( https://shop.edeandravenscroft.co.uk/collections/waistcoats/formal-dress ) along with bespoke and MTM. When worn, they can look almost identical to a cummerbund to the untrained glance. It should not be that difficult for someone to make you one of these, in some ways they are less of a challenge than a waistcoat with folded lapels.
> 
> However, it needn't be identical fabric if you have one. I've seen subtle silks used that would look quite nice.
> 
> Shawl or peak, I would try a few RTW on and see how you like them, as others have said. I prefer peak because I look better in the proportions it creates (I like shawl collars, but not on myself when the jacket is 1 button).


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Sator said:


> Why not consider step collars (also known as single breasted, or 'notched' collars/lapels) as another option?


I'm sorry, but did _Sator_ of all people just suggest a notch lapel DJ?!? Is Alex going to be recommending plastic shirt buttons next?


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Sator said:


> Given that nobody wears dinner jackets for private functions.


What kind of functions do you think people attend in dinner jackets if not private? Public? Few and far between.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bog said:


> What kind of functions do you think people attend in dinner jackets if not private? Public? Few and far between.


I suppose it depends on how you define "public" and "private." My experience is that most black tie events are open to the public, such as a fund raising dinner for which one purchases a ticket, rather than private, invitation only events.

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt S said:


> ...though I find the style works better in white, a la Casablanca.


Father of the bride, 1956

I always wanted one just like dear OL' Grandad!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Srynerson, Bartolo, you guys are wading into dangerous territory. I seem to recall that Sator has previously produced a good deal of evidence that notch lapel tuxedos were among the first tuxedos to roam the face of the earth. I personally don't care for them, but I have been forced to acknowledge that they are, and always have been, entirely proper.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you for pointing that out, CD. I've been wearing the same notch lapel dj for 20 years, and until I joined this forum it never occured to me that I was such a rube. :biggrin2:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Thank you for pointing that out, CD. I've been wearing the same notch lapel dj for 20 years, and until I joined this forum it never occured to me that I was such a rube. :biggrin2:


Same here. If I ever met anyone who actually cared about this one way or the other, I wasn't aware of it. I guess I could assume that they were laughing behind my back; however, since many of them were wearing notch lapels too I doubt that is the case.

I think that this lapel pecking order is a non-issue for 99 percent of the people wearing tuxedos, regardless of which lapel they choose to wear. The other 1 percent discuss it in clothing forums. :icon_smile_big:

Seriously I think that most guys who own tuxedos (and most guys don't) don't really care or think about this one way or the other. I think that they just buy whatever they see in the store that looks OK to them and is at their price point. That's what I did. I don't remember paying any attention to what kind of lapels it had.

And many, perhaps most, aren't buying a tuxedo out of any great love for wearing a tuxedo; it's just something that they have to do on occasion and they just want to get whatever will get the job done. Obviously there will be some wailing and gnashing of teeth from clothing enthusiasts, who spend a great deal of time studying history and anguishing over the details, when these two groups cross paths. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Cruiser,
I agree to a point. You're right that the masses won't notice a peak versus a notch lapel. The probably won't notice the type of placket on the shirt, of if the tie is pre tied or not. They probably won't notice patent leather shoes versus a high shinned calf leather. I doubt they'll notice if the vest has lapels or if it's a V or U cut or if the coat is one button, two button, vented or not.
However, when all of the separate factors are combined, I think, although they couldn't put their finger on why, even the average person will be able to look at a well dressed man and a poorly dressed man and be able to tell a difference. That's nto to say that any of these factors make for a well or poorly dressed man, but I hear a lot of people on here say that things don't matter because only clothing enthusiasts would notice. But they are all matters of degrees which add up. In the end, you've got to buy one or the other, why not put some thought into which one?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peaked lapels, single breasted, cummerbund. Never liked the look of waistcoats with black tie, it makes men look like snooker players or lounge singers.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Never liked the look of waistcoats with black tie suits it makes men look like snooker players or lounge singers.


I played a lot of snooker in my younger days, but never in a tuxedo. Also in my younger days I've been known to break out in song in a club, but always uninvited and again, never in a tuxedo.

I think I just admitted that my younger days were spent hanging out in pool halls and night clubs. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Go to a store that has both. Try on both a peak and a shawl lapel. Decide which you like the look of when you're wearing it.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Hanzo said:


> You're right that the masses won't notice a peak versus a notch lapel. The probably won't notice the type of placket on the shirt, of if the tie is pre tied or not. They probably won't notice patent leather shoes versus a high shinned calf leather. I doubt they'll notice if the vest has lapels or if it's a V or U cut or if the coat is one button, two button, vented or not.


These were all things that I noticed when I was 12 years old. And these are all things one should consider when wearing black tie. Should we dress like everyone else or attempt to subtly stand out by wearing what is most appropriate? When I wore classic black tie with a 1-button peak lapel dinner jacket to my senior prom people noticed and mentioned that I was better dressed than the other kids in their colourful tuxedos. I think we underestimate the power of dressing correctly.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt S said:


> When I wore classic black tie with a 1-button peak lapel dinner jacket to my senior prom people noticed and mentioned that I was better dressed than the other kids in their colourful tuxedos.


I doubt that the lapel type had anything at all to do with this. I suspect that it was more likely due to the fact that you weren't wearing gaudy colors. This is what I'm referring to when I talk about jumping to extremes. I have a feeling that if you were dressed exactly the same except wearing a notch lapel jacket, the comments would have been the same.

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I played a lot of snooker in my younger days, but never in a tuxedo.Cruiser


 Sorry. I should've pointed out that black tie is the snooker player's uniform around the world for professional tournaments, with jacket removed of course when actually playing. It does allow for some rather ghastly waistcoat/bow tie combos and sponsor labels all over the place.

Here are a few photos to illustrate this very odd sarotrial sub-culture

https://www.yorkshire.com/media/906325/snooker.png Blue satin waistcoat & black shirt
https://maximumsnooker.com/images/Players/Sam_Baird_1.jpg Checked!
https://www.paulcollier.net/images/Embassy_Final.jpg Snooker referee! Ghastly! Adverts on chest. 
https://maximumsnooker.com/images/Jimmy_White_World_Seniors_Champion.jpg Jimmy White in black on black on black
https://i.eurosport.com/2011/03/10/698692-8359135-317-238.jpg Classic from Steve Davies but whole chest covered in ads
https://www.live-snooker-match.com/...1/02/mark-williams-german-masters-snooker.jpg Mark Williams in red.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Cruiser, I would suggest that the details of clothing you regard as being immaterial (no pun intended) are about like people's spoken accents. Only extreme examples will be remarked upon, or even the subject of much/any conscious thought by listeners. Yet accents become closely associated with the speaker's identity in the listener's mind at a subconscious level, and often lead to assumptions (sometimes incorrect ones) by those listeners. Most of the effect is at the subconscious level, but that doesn't mean that it isn't real. Most people couldn't begin to describe to you the finer points of variations in diction, but they can hear them. I think the same is more true of clothes than you give credit for.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> I think the same is more true of clothes than you give credit for.


I don't entirely disagree with you. At the same time I think that a die hard clothing enthusiast can easily misunderstand something like a comment about how he looks. If two men are dressed exactly the same except for their lapels, I suspect that most non-clothing enthusiasts would arrive at the same conclusion about each of them.

Perhaps the difference is that most clothing enthusiasts would select the peak over the notch, and being clothing enthusiasts they would also pay more attention to things like fit and accessories than would the average guy wearing a notch lapel; meaning that their overall appearance stands out from the others. My contention is that if the guy in the notch lapel tuxedo gives the same level of attention to detail, he will look just as good to the non-clothing enthusiast as the guy in the peak lapel.

For example, when President Obama wears his two button notch lapel tuxedo he gets crucified by clothing enthusiasts, but to everyone else he looks terrific. That's all I'm saying.

Cruiser


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> For example, when President Obama wears his two button notch lapel tuxedo he gets crucified by clothing enthusiasts, but to everyone else he looks terrific. That's all I'm saying.


This has little to do with his clothing. It's because he's tall, slim and handsome.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt S said:


> This has little to do with his clothing. It's because he's tall, slim and handsome.


Exactly what I'm saying about the lapels. It isn't that someone is wearing a peak or a notch lapel tuxedo; it's because the tuxedo and accessories fit well and are tasteful that draws the compliments from non-clothing enthusiasts.

Cruiser


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Isn't the overall purpose of dinner suits to step in to the sartorial background, and allow the ladies to shine? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't dress for the 95% of attendees who pay no regard whatsoever to these details. I dress for me, my significant other (she appreciates fashion, and knows a well-dressed gent when she runs into one . . . ), and do appreciate it when others notice.

I'll withdraw my comments about the "rightness" (or not) of notch-lapel DJ's, as admittedly all I know about that is from reading these message boards :icon_study: (and at least one non-clothing related board where someone who's judgment I trust has taken more than a few jabs at notch-lapel formal wear). 

The tailors I'm thinking of engaging for this wrote back and said they're equally happy doing either lapel style, and offer a few styles of waistcoat, all at the same pricepoint.

Thanks for the fun discussion!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I prefer the peak lapel, although when I was buying a DJ on eBay a few years ago I got what seems to be a pretty unusual combination of double-breasted and shawl collar. I generally think the peak lapel looks sharper.

One of my issues with the shawl collar is that although I would probably like it if the outline of the collar generally followed the outline of a notch lapel (without the notch, and with curved instead of straight edges), most shawl collars that I see illustrated tend to bulge out toward the bottom of the lapel, and I don't like that look.

Double-breasted is an option, of course. It will have the benefit of looking gooe while not entirely matching the crowd. My caution, though, is that if your center of gravity has been moving downhill the DB DJ might not look as good on you as you would like.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> I prefer the peak lapel, although when I was buying a DJ on eBay a few years ago I got what seems to be a pretty unusual combination of double-breasted and shawl collar. I generally think the peak lapel looks sharper.
> 
> One of my issues with the shawl collar is that although I would probably like it if the outline of the collar generally followed the outline of a notch lapel (without the notch, and with curved instead of straight edges), most shawl collars that I see illustrated tend to bulge out toward the bottom of the lapel, and I don't like that look.
> 
> Double-breasted is an option, of course. It will have the benefit of looking gooe while not entirely matching the crowd. My caution, though, is that if your center of gravity has been moving downhill the DB DJ might not look as good on you as you would like.


Bogart wore a double breasted white DJ with shawl collar in Casablanca. It looked great in 1942; and looks great today.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

that did look great, he made it look like everyday attire!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> when I was buying a DJ on eBay a few years ago I got what seems to be a pretty unusual combination of double-breasted and shawl collar.


Will Smith wears this style.










Cruiser


----------



## Evening Elegance (Jun 29, 2011)

A peak (and it should most definitely be three piece) will accentuate your height and chest by making a sweeping "v" shape. A shawl will make you appear slimmer and fitter with soft curved lines. After these aesthetic choices the particular styling is up to you.


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

So interesting that you have a shawl collar. We've always worn shawl in my family and clearly this is why.

For me, a shawl just feels unique to a dinner jacket in a way a notch just doesn't.

I'll never forget picking up my first dinner suit. I was 17 and had just arrived in Philadelphia for college at Penn. I was lucky enough to make the cast of the Mask & Wig and they require everyone to wear formal attire when greeting the audience after the performance.

Most guys went to thrift stores. My Dad sent me to the After Six warehouse on I think 17th and Market. It was HUGE and filled with formal wear of every type and description. I selected a shawl collar 36 Short which I wore until I outgrew it. I still have it. Can't bear to part with it. So many wonderful memories. Oh and of course, I always tied my own bow tie. One of life's simple pleasures and a great parlor trick for any formal affair!



Checkerboard 13 said:


> I have always enjoyed the look of a shawl-collared dinner jacket. While entirely correct, it is also usually a little different from the majority of those in the room, at most occasions, and (to my eye) projects a feeling of suave comfort while still retaining formality.
> 
> Coincidentally, it has sadly come time for me to retire my favorite dinner jacket, a '40s vintage shawl-collar in midnight blue, from Anderson-Little (the original incarnation of the company.) A wonderful cut, and particularly striking in the midnight blue, it will be difficult to replace.
> 
> ...


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I solved this dilemma by buying both a shawl collar and a peaked lapel model. Unfortunately both have center vents and flap pocket. One button though. My brooks white dinner jacket also has the pocket flaps and center vent. Hard to find a tuxedo with every detail "correct"".


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

windsor said:


> I solved this dilemma by buying both a shawl collar and a peaked lapel model. Unfortunately both have center vents and flap pocket. One button though. My brooks white dinner jacket also has the pocket flaps and center vent. Hard to find a tuxedo with every detail "correct"".


Why not just have the center back seam sewed? Flapped pockets are really just jetted pockets with a flap sewn on. Can't you just fold the pocket flaps inside the pockets or aren't the pockets fabricated to allow this?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

windsor said:


> I solved this dilemma by buying both a shawl collar and a peaked lapel model. Unfortunately both have center vents and flap pocket. One button though. My brooks white dinner jacket also has the pocket flaps and center vent. Hard to find a tuxedo with every detail "correct"".


Centre vent can (and should) be closed by a tailor. Tuck in the pocket flaps.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Will Smith wears this style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late to the party and Cruiser's left, I know, but just had to say that this looks fantastic.



Scott Anderson said:


> So interesting that you have a shawl collar. We've always worn shawl in my family and clearly this is why.
> 
> For me, a shawl just feels unique to a dinner jacket in a way a notch just doesn't.
> 
> ...


 Wish I could say the same about my prom rental. I selected a white tie outfit but got the details wrong. Pleated front shirt (oof!), black studs (eek!), white silk bow tie (ouch!) and five button waistcoat (SIGH). At least I had a wing collar, for Pete's sake. By the time I had figured out what was wrong it was a few days later. They had everything correct available, but as you might predict the staff wasn't very knowledgeable about classic evening attire. I still got a lot of compliments and was compared to Leonardo DiCaprio in "Titanic" -- something I didn't mind at all. But, if I could do it again...

Interesting tradition at your college. We usually just "meet and greet" in costume or change and meet the audience in our normal clothes at the playhouses I perform at.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Wish I could say the same about my prom rental. I selected a white tie outfit but got the details wrong. Pleated front shirt (oof!), black studs (eek!), white silk bow tie (ouch!) and five button waistcoat (SIGH). At least I had a wing collar, for Pete's sake. By the time I had figured out what was wrong it was a few days later. They had everything correct available, but as you might predict the staff wasn't very knowledgeable about classic evening attire. I still got a lot of compliments and was compared to Leonardo DiCaprio in "Titanic" -- something I didn't mind at all. But, if I could do it again...
> 
> Interesting tradition at your college. We usually just "meet and greet" in costume or change and meet the audience in our normal clothes at the playhouses I perform at.


Sorry about the terrible prom wear. I had James Bond to thank for my black tie prom success. The only things I would've changed were not getting a shirt with a rear box pleat and not wearing reverse-pleat trousers (I didn't know about proper pleats at the time). I went with a really cheap dinner suit, before I knew about how to find great used clothing on eBay. Though I didn't know how to measure myself properly until a year later.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll cast my vote for shawl. There is an understated, powerful shibumi to the look; and with peak lapels having always been proper on double breasted suits, and now showing up on single breasted suits, the dinner jacket is the only venue where the shawl is unique.


----------

